# 1860d/b lathe



## carryallman (Aug 22, 2017)

i bought a used grizzly metal lathe -1860d/b-i need a copy of a owners manual-steady & follow rest ,mine was missing when i bought it .the lathe looks like a "jet " with the same model #s ??  the lathe is dated 2006 , does anybody have one ? some of there newer 18x60 lathes look similiar -knobs switches ?? lathe seems to be like new -the big bore is great -BUT A STEADY REST WOULD BE GREAT-  even if i could get some dimensions -i might copy ?? thanks mike -wahl4m@aol.com


----------

